# Linking two 1080p screens from Onko avx690



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Chaps, wondering if you can help a neewb, I am about to instal a new AV system in the lounge, I have a UE55D8000 screen, I also have a Onko AVX 690, I am also linking it to a satalite reciever that has an HDMI out, I also wanted to replicate what you would see on the UE55D in another room, I havnt bought the remote screen yet but can get a 720p or 1080p screen, I am looking for some help in linking the 2 together as I dont want to loose any quality within the Av Room especially, I understand I can get a splitter to split the signal from the AV recievr but was worried it may loose quality, the length of run is 25m minimum, I did find a cable that was being sold as having an inline signal boosting chip>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.hdcable.co.uk/25m-hdmi-cable-activewire-high-speed-ethernet.html


Would anyone have any idea's or comments on how to do this or recommendations of how to do this task without loosing quality within the AV room please and thank you?
Many thanks
Grant:TT


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Grant,
I don't know the answer to your question, but wanted to let you know the link is dead. I also took the liberty of editing your subject to read "1080p" (from 108p).

Other than putting a lot of noise on the line (which a good splitter shouldn't do), the HDMI signal is digital and should be just as good at either location.

The bad news is that the security handshake that is sometimes required by players, cable boxes, etc and the destination do not work when being split. It works for some things and not others; but I've read more people having issues trying to split a HDMI signal than success stories. But I think that has gotten better with the more recent HDMI versions and the corresponding equipment.

I'm sure if the product exists and works well, someone here will have used it.

Good luck,
Anthony


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Anthony for editing the post, I have also edited the link, thank you very much for your assistance Antony,
Best regards
Grant ;-)


----------

